# crazy story. gotta hear this one.



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

i would love to hear what you guys think about this.
i had some one contact me about a gsd mix that they had to rehome immediately because they were moving. 11 month old gsd. they bought the dog by so i could see him and he was very beautiful. the only thing was he was barking and growling at me and my kids and everyone that passed by. they told me that he was an inside dog but the collar he had on was a chain link that was connected to hook that goes out side. so much of their story did not match up. they told me he was a great dog. very loveable and loves to loung and give kisses. i'm sure it did to them but he was aggressive to everyone else. they told me they got him about 4 months ago. 

anyways i told them that i would see if i could help them out because they needed a hom immed. and they need to move. 

anyways browsing around at dog forums and classifieds this morning and i see an ad from this same guy. this is the ad:

Wanted: looking for pure breed akc german shephard pups
Price: Free

Ad ID: 53537528
Visits: 49 
Location: Buffalo
Date Listed: May-26-08

hello
i am very upset right now i just got scammed out of 1.500.00
an sat at the airport for 5 hours an no dog ever showed up.
it was supposed to be a birthday present for my mother.
i no there has to be some nice people still out there
please contact me asap
thankyou so much
adam
********@yahoo.com
or
716-***-6084



so what do you think about that. does anyone want to add their opinion on this one ? i'm sorry but there is no way that these people had 1500.00 to spend on a dog. they are lying through their teeth. i emailed them and told them i was a breeder and that i might help them out due to their bad luck with getting scammed. i asked them questions to see what story they are going to tell. i can't wait to get a response from them so i can tell them they are busted and they need to stop getting dogs and take care of the ones they have. 

i would really like to hear others input on this.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't have much input...other then that I hate people like this


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Ha! Sounds like they are busted. That's really pathetic and I'm anxious to hear their response.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are quite a few people out there who take dogs for free and then resell them with a "rehoming" fee. It's disgusting but it happens all of the time. It sounds like that's just what you found here.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

they emailed me back saying they had a gsd before that used to bump it's nose on everything. i asked them to email me more info. what type of situation would this be for the dog, environment, other animals, etc.... i can't wait for them to email me back so i can tell them 

you are so busted. the only thing is i want to know the real story of the dog they brought by here that growled at me and my kids for a half an hour. you know" the loveable dog that loves to lay and give you kisses" so they say. anyways i will keep updating here.
they really make me mad, and i feel bad for the dog, Chance was his name. he was really beautiful and he had lots of energy. pretty skinny though. they said he eats alot but stays skinny. i'm sure that a far stretch from the truth. they didn't look like they had much money. which i'm sorry but that is no excuse. i have had my days of being broke, but never had any schemes like this going on. 
they were so ready to just leave Chance with me yesterday, just drop him off in hopes that someone gives them a free puppy to destroy. what if one of my kids got bitten, would they have given two cares aobut it, really?


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

we have six acres but its not fenced in.
we live in lancaster my other german shepherd was having alot of trouble with his hips.
he would be an inside dog. until he wanted to go out like my other german shepherd i had would love being outside he never wanted to come inwe had to like bribe him with food ha.
we would train it the basic commands but my nephew is a correctional officer at wendy so he says he wouldnt train a dog they do.


that's the email they just sent. still not saying anything about Chance or them having to move.
i think i'm just going to email them back and say
you basta***
what about poor Chance. what about him. how did you destroy him and how do you plan on destroying another puppy you want for free. 

but if i emailed them that i'm sure they would not email back..
anyone have any ideas of wht i should do ?


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

this is what i emailed to them in response:

would he be the only dog? he may need a house hold of no other pets would that be a problem ? he may be o.k. if there are others that are not alpha's.

they just replied with this:
we have a pure bred jack russel that usually they are all hyper an jumpy but girlie our jack russel jus like to lay on the couch all day an bark when she hears people.

they probably just dumped him at a shelter or something. or maybe they are hoping i call them back and tell them i will take the do or know someone who will.what idiots.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

should i just bust them ? i guess there is nothing else i can do. i wish there was. these other animals have to suffer because of them. that sucks.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

this is what i emailed back to them and now i wash my hands of them.
unfortunate for the animals that are in theri care, or lack of, but nothing i can really do.

you are so BUSTED!!!!!
WHAT ABOUT CHANCE????????????????/
yeah the growling, aggressive dog you keep chained in your yard. you have an ad on craigslist trying to find a home for a dog that you must rehome because you are moving. then you put a bogus ad on kijiji, saying you got scammed. yeah right, you don't even have $1,500.00
so there is no way i believe you have 1500 to buy a dog. you guys need to stop scamming people yourselves. find a good home for the aggressive one you have now. a home with people who will take care of him. these animals deserve more. you people should really stop trying to get animals you can't take care of , how about that.
and if i see anymore ads from any of you i will report you where ever i can.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Can you contact DDB about this situation?

dd


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Find a good rescue group in your area and avoid this person.

The good ones should place a dog with you that is not threat to your kids. They are very paranoid about placing a dog with children, so when you find a good group the rescue experience will be rewarding.

Good luck!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You could have notified the Craig's list folks about these people. And maybe your state AG's office who is always interested in fraud or the local ASPCA? You've given them too many alerts now. There are ways you can try to hold them accountable. Personal confrontation probably won't work. (After all what enforcement do you have behind you?)


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

well yeah i didn't need much more than the dog growling at me and my kids the whole time they were here for me to say no. but for their scamming, i just find it unbelievable,,,,, it is sad for the dog,Chance, sounds like he has no chance dealing with them. there was nothing i could really do but bust them out and let them know peopel were on to them. i told them people know what they are doing. i have not seen any more postings from them so hopefully they are so embarrassed it at least slowed them down a little. i hope they don't get any more dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Really, consider contacting your AG's office. It's worth looking into.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

i will do so.
thanks guys 4 the input


----------

